# ~200 Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia



## ironduke57 (11 Jul 2011)

I just noticed that noone post this so fare here:

*Saudi in deal to buy German tanks - security sources*


> * Saudi Arabia to buy 200 German tanks
> 
> * Deal valued at several billion euros
> 
> ...


- http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/04/saudi-germany-tanks-idUSLDE76317120110704

And some reactions here:

*German Politicians Angered Over Saudi Tank Sale*


> BERLIN - German opposition parties and even some ruling coalition members were up in arms July 5 over reports that the government wants to overturn its export rules and sell hundreds of tanks to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> According to news reports, the German government is planning to sell 200 Leopard-2s, with one variant shown above, to Saudi Arabia. (File photo / Agence France-Presse) This followed news reports that Saudi Arabia is about to buy 200 Leopard-2s, Germany's main battle tank, which is also produced under license in Spain.
> 
> ...


- http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=7010886&c=MID&s=LAN

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (17 Jun 2012)

*Twice as deadly: Saudi Arabia aims at 10 bln euro tank deal with Germany*


> Saudi Arabia wants to buy between 600 and 800 Leopard II main battle tanks from Germany, at least twice more than what was previously reported, a German newspaper says. The future deal is estimated to worth around 10 billion euros.
> 
> A German-Saudi contract for purchase of some 300 brand new modern tanks was on the table since at least last year. Hover the Gulf monarchy wants more hardware, Bild newspaper reports.
> 
> ...


- http://www.rt.com/news/german-tanks-saudi-arabia-010/

Sadly if it comes through they will probably build in Spain and not here, but at least KMW should get a big sum from the build license. Maybe enough to kick start the development for a successor for the Leo2 as it looks like that there are talks with the french about joint development of a new MBT. (BTDTGTTS)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Jun 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> *Twice as deadly: Saudi Arabia aims at 10 bln euro tank deal with Germany*- http://www.rt.com/news/german-tanks-saudi-arabia-010/
> 
> Sadly if it comes through they will probably build in Spain and not here, but at least KMW should get a big sum from the build license. Maybe enough to kick start the development for a successor for the Leo2 as *it looks like that there are talks with the french about joint development of a new MBT*. (BTDTGTTS)
> 
> ...


MBT 70 II?  

What on earth does Saudi Arabia need ~700 Main Battle Tanks of the type that the Leopard 2A7 represents?   Assume 14 per tank company, 3 companies per tank battalion, therefore assume 44 tanks per tank battalion, heck, call it 50.  14 tank battalions.  

Does this mean we need to give Israel more AT missiles?


----------



## Sythen (17 Jun 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Does this mean we need to give Israel more AT missiles?



Or station more Apache/A-10's in the area lol


----------



## ironduke57 (18 Jun 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> MBT 70 II?


Nah. Wrong project. Standard Panzer II or Europa Panzer II would be more fitting.



			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> What on earth does Saudi Arabia need ~700 Main Battle Tanks of the type that the Leopard 2A7 represents?   Assume 14 per tank company, 3 companies per tank battalion, therefore assume 44 tanks per tank battalion, heck, call it 50.  14 tank battalions. ...


Simple answer. PANZER VOR!!! anzer: ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> MBT 70 II?
> 
> What on earth does Saudi Arabia need ~700 Main Battle Tanks of the type that the Leopard 2A7 represents?   Assume 14 per tank company, 3 companies per tank battalion, therefore assume 44 tanks per tank battalion, heck, call it 50.  14 tank battalions.
> 
> Does this mean we need to give Israel more AT missiles?



Read a post on tanknet that they would likley replace all of the M60s and AMX-30's. Also unlikley the deal will go through for political reasons in Saudi and Germany.


----------



## hagan_91 (9 Aug 2012)

Selling western armour technology, to a shady country like the kingdom doesnt make sence to me.


----------



## fraserdw (9 Aug 2012)

14 tank battalions is about right for the national army (officered by the middle class and manned by pak nationals mainly), there is another 6 or so in the National Guard (officered by the princes and manned on a tribal basis) which have M1s I think.  The national army has 4 armoured brigades and 8 mech.  The guard has 8 brigades with combined arms battalions.  Interestingly, the guard has alot of LAV variants.  Politically, the guard is a counter balance to the army should the people rebel and the army is a counter balance to the guard should the princes rebel.  Got to love despotism, very well balanced, like steak and bran flakes!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> 14 tank battalions is about right for the national army (officered by the middle class and manned by pak nationals mainly), there is another 6 or so in the National Guard (officered by the princes and manned on a tribal basis) which have M1s I think.  The national army has 4 armoured brigades and 8 mech.  The guard has 8 brigades with combined arms battalions. * Interestingly, the guard has alot of LAV variants.*  Politically, the guard is a counter balance to the army should the people rebel and the army is a counter balance to the guard should the princes rebel.  Got to love despotism, very well balanced, like steak and bran flakes!



Including the ones with coloured TV, refrigerators, wall to wall carpeting, etc. There's some pretty fancy LAV motorhomes included in those variants


----------



## fraserdw (10 Aug 2012)

Yes, I heard that, but there are about 300 people in the guard with the title "Prince".  Each is in possession of some share of the national oil wealth, so I bet!


----------



## ironduke57 (2 Dec 2012)

Der Spiegel announced that Saudi Arabia has also expressed interest in some hundred BOXERs.

- http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/saudi-arabien-will-hunderte-boxer-panzer-kaufen-a-870459.html (German)
- http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/02/us-germany-saudi-arms-idUSBRE8B109P20121202 (EN)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## winnipegoo7 (2 Dec 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> MBT 70 II?
> 
> What on earth does Saudi Arabia need ~700 Main Battle Tanks of the type that the Leopard 2A7 represents?   Assume 14 per tank company, 3 companies per tank battalion, therefore assume 44 tanks per tank battalion, heck, call it 50.  14 tank battalions.
> 
> Does this mean we need to give Israel more AT missiles?



I think it's just a tank rich environment. 

Egypt has about 1,100 Abrams
Syria had about 5000 T-72, T-62 and T-55's
Israel has around 1500 Merkava's 
Iran has a lot of tanks.

If anything, the Saudis have slightly less tanks than their neighbours


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Dec 2012)

That part of the world seems to favour the MBT as it's main mayhem delivery system.


----------



## brihard (2 Dec 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That part of the world seems to favour the MBT as it's main mayhem delivery system.



It certainly is tank country, and the region's history in the past half century is rife with conventional mechanized land battles. Can't fault 'em having a bit of a Panzer fetish.


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2012)

Not to mention that they look intimidating to the masses when they show up at the edge of the city square to put down a protest.


----------



## brihard (2 Dec 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Not to mention that they look intimidating to the masses when they show up at the edge of the city square to put down a protest.



I wasn't thinking along those lines- but yes, you're probably spot on with that too.


----------

